# CHI ...



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

... se la ricorda?

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/s...daassociare/visualizza_new.html_47507283.html


mi dispiace molto


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Cavolo se me la ricordo!

Mi dispiace...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

io non me la ricordo..


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io non me la ricordo..


perche' sei piu' giovane di noi scemona  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque a me piaceva quel modo tutto suo di cantare, era molto graziosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io non me la ricordo..


neanche io


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2008)

Io manco... nel 68 non ero neanche nata...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io manco... nel 68 non ero neanche nata...


nel 68 i miei andavano ancora alle elementari


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel 68 i miei andavano ancora alle elementari


Ma devi iniziare con le tue cazzate in un post serio?

Che dio te la muri...


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eroqzFCKhN0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIz373-MbcE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtr3SJtUiPM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNzN_wX8w44

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OICwDkxHvWI


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel 68 i miei andavano ancora alle elementari


Medu' ... into culo va ...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Medu' ... into culo va ...


minchia che carattere!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma devi iniziare con le tue cazzate in un post serio?
> 
> * Che dio te la muri... **[*/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... se la ricorda?
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/s...daassociare/visualizza_new.html_47507283.html
> 
> ...


Certo!
L'avevo vista in tv ed era apparsa immutata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...ma non è servito ad allontanare la morte.
Mi spiace...


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo!
> L'avevo vista in tv ed era apparsa immutata
> 
> 
> ...


Persa ma di male e' morta?


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> minchia che carattere!!!


Lo so ho un brutto carattere


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ho un brutto carattere



can che abbaia non morde!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa ma di male e' morta?


Non lo so.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Medu' ... into culo va ...


posso permettermi di proporre una sditalinata veloce di peperoncino di cayenna?...


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so.


A me piaceva molto.


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> posso permettermi di proporre una sditalinata veloce di peperoncino di cayenna?...


... sei crudele


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sei crudele


No, e tutta matta!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> No, e tutta matta!!!


Pero' a me piace molto.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' a me piace molto.



Anche a me!

Beh, buonanotte, sono cotta a domani!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' a me piace molto.


Il peperoncino???


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il peperoncino???
















   Brucola!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   anche se il peperoncino e' di casa nella mia cucina


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brucola!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando son nervosa ...mi viene sempre da ridere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Mentre alle leghiste che son di buon umore viena da ..sfugrugliare (si dice così, giusto?)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2008)

*Mari'*

Brel


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando son nervosa ...mi viene sempre da ridere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si dice Sfruculia'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... le leghiste? No comment!


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Brel


Te gusta eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   a me assai!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Te gusta eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canzoni meravigliose che hanno ispirato tutti i grandi nostri Tenco, Paoli, Pagani... uomo di grande senso dell'ironia che lo rendeva interessante nonostante l'oggettiva non avvenenza...


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Canzoni meravigliose che hanno ispirato tutti i grandi nostri Tenco, Paoli, Pagani... uomo di grande senso dell'ironia che lo rendeva interessante nonostante l'oggettiva non avvenenza...


Ma ti diro' ... era quel genere di bruttino che piaceva piu dei belli, a me e' sempre piaciuto, mooolto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma ti diro' ... era quel genere di bruttino che piaceva piu dei belli, a me e' sempre piaciuto, mooolto.








  'nfatti!


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 'nfatti!


video

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YAw2ydMAw0M&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

*Ragazze*

guardate cosa vi ho trovato di Jacques Brel

Dal "Il rompiballe" insieme al  grande Lino Ventura 73

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ok4INrIHe34&feature=related

"L'avventura è  l'avventura" di Claude Lelouch 72

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jmUv1MHejhc&feature=related

questa scena poi e'  esilarante ... lezione  di tacchinaggio

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=A_CamqDJ4qs&feature=related

 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=daR71fOIZIo&feature=related


un mare di risate  

	
	
		
		
	


	


























Buonanotte a chi e' ancora sveglia/o


----------

